# New members Doug and Wendy



## mustangsallyv (Jun 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi and that we joined. Just completed a cruise of every island in the Caribbean and 4 months in Venezuela. have any questions or need help contact us anytime.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey...welcome! Know you guys from L&A and SailChicks pix of her recent charter in the BVI's with you over at A-S. 
Would be interested in hearing your take on VZ as a place for cruisers these days.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Great to see you made it over here!

Last we saw of you was following you through the Anguilla Cut into North Sound!

Too bad you did not stop by for a drink, we were having a big laugh aboard reading our briefing where it said *'do not even think about going through here!"*:laugher


----------



## mustangsallyv (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys,
camaraderie - people don't like to hear our take on VZ because we don't think its any place a sane boater should go.
saildoggie - we always go thru the cut. sorry about drinks, let us know next time your down and we will try to meet up.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

mustangsallyv said:


> Thanks guys,
> camaraderie - people don't like to hear our take on VZ because we don't think its any place a sane boater should go.


I think that is a wise perspective personally! Who cares what people LIKE to hear!! 
Better for newbies to have a current perspective from someone who has been there recently, than the opinions of those who believe it is like it was 5 years ago and won't hear anything negative. You might want to start a little thread on the experiences that lead you to feel this way. 
But...if you want to keep a lower profile...understood.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

mustangsallyv said:


> Just wanted to say hi and that we joined. Just completed a cruise of every island in the Caribbean and 4 months in Venezuela. have any questions or need help contact us anytime.


Welcome aboard. Nice to have you here. Look forard to the thoughts.

- CD


----------

